# Papworth Christian church..



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2015)

Visited with rubex..this little church was a total mess but I still enjoyed it though and some nice bits in it.looks like it is a bit of a hang out for the locals.i did put my foot through the floor.i was wondering how far I was going,luckily Only knee deep.i thought rubex would have come to my rescue.but no she walked the other way laughing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 27, 2015)

Great post, I looked at the picture of the sink twice


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you..I am glad you looked at that twice..because I went through the floor to get that shot ha ha


----------



## krela (Sep 27, 2015)

That last photo is a winner.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 27, 2015)

I really like the photos you got here even though the place is trashed! I did tell you to go the other way around :laugh:


----------



## smiler (Sep 27, 2015)

Rubex said:


> I really like the photos you got here even though the place is trashed! I did tell you to go the other way around :laugh:



I am shocked at you Ms Rubex, The least you could have done was offer the poor fella a little sympathy, after you stopped chuckling and shot a pic of course, Nicely Done once again you two, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Sep 27, 2015)

Another stunning location and fantastic set of pix


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes you did warn me rubex ha ha but I like to be different..and smiler I did not get much sympathy at all as I was retrieving my leg


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 27, 2015)

Sweet little hang out for the locals, every town should have one. Great shots (awesome) there. 
The sink shot and the last one rock.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

Excellent photos sir. I'm surprised the sweet bits are still there TBH with the locals! 
Well done for documenting it


----------



## Dhavilland (Sep 28, 2015)

Does anybody know how long it's been like this


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 28, 2015)

The wine has had a hammering!Great images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 28, 2015)

The lego man looks a little out of place standing there on the organ, cracking set tho.


----------



## TheNarrator (Sep 30, 2015)

I did a little research on this place, and it seems it's actually a Catholic church. Did you not spot any signs inside indicating so?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 30, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I did a little research on this place, and it seems it's actually a Catholic church. Did you not spot any signs inside indicating so?



The headless statue would seem to indicate Catholic or High Church leanings.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah sorry it was my fault I got the title wrong ha ha


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 1, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Yeah sorry it was my fault I got the title wrong ha ha



I'm not sure if you can be let off for such a blunder :no:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 1, 2015)

I am going to hell for sure ha ha


----------



## smiler (Oct 2, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I am going to hell for sure ha ha



Nah Mikey, you'll fall through floor into paradise.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow stunning shots!


----------

